# older system dual core e2220



## pugtm (Oct 21, 2007)

i have an old hp pavilion a6500f which i upgraded with a gtx250 nvidia card and a better power supply, so i figured that my cpu could do with a little overclocking. does anyone have any advice for that older chip as to how far i can take it?
CPU Properties:
CPU Type Unknown, 2400 MHz
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock 2400 MHz
L1 Code Cache 32 KB
L1 Data Cache 32 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)


also what else in the system do you recommend i try to work on next? the ram the hardrive?


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you looking to overclock it and change the voltage?(that will lessen the life span of your cpu).
Or just do a small .4ghz or so overclock and not change the voltage?

Also heat is a lot worse when you do any sort of large overclock. If you have your original hp case with no added fans or aftermarket heatsink you may overheat in that case.


----------



## pugtm (Oct 21, 2007)

just a little overclock will do(i don't know how or how much to do though), to add a few frames/sec to the games i play, and i have the heat issue under control i think.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

overclocking the cpu will not give you any more frames per second I don't think.
That kind of processing is only done on the graphic card gpu.

I am not very experienced with overclocking though so I wouldn't be able to tell you how to overclock your system. My core i7 is much different to overclock then older cpu's.
I learned by watching youtube videos on it. Look up, overclocking *****(your processor's specific name.)

I can confidentaly tell you though unless you are using 100% of your cpu in the games, you will not benifit much if at all from overclocking your processor.


----------



## pugtm (Oct 21, 2007)

really? what are the benefits of a faster cpu then?


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

An easy way to tell if your processor is really stressed out while gaming is to see if the processor is at 100% when you game.
I believe xp's task manager has a graph for the cpu usage.
You can play a game, then press alt+tab to switch back to the desktop and check your cpu usage in task manager.

If it is at 100% then you might see an improvement if you overclock.

But for the most part the graphic card processor, gpu, will process the game and graphics.


----------

